# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 August 2010)

Good evening all! 

September is now less than a week away, so it's time to start thinking about your entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* $50 cash if you prefer. The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday, August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## noirua (25 August 2010)

UXA please Joe - thanks


----------



## frankie_boy (25 August 2010)

HAW purlease


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 August 2010)

TZL please


----------



## Buckfont (25 August 2010)

IGR with thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (25 August 2010)

*ELD* for one more spin of the wheel thanks Joe.


----------



## Huitzii (25 August 2010)

EKA for me thanks Joe


----------



## easylikesunday (25 August 2010)

PRU please


----------



## Joe Blow (25 August 2010)

I should point out for those looking at the competition leaderboard that TAM has undergone a 30:1 capital consolidation and is currently trading as TAMDA.

The post capital consolidation entry price is $0.57c which means that with its current price of $0.565, it is actually slightly in the red this month.


----------



## Miner (25 August 2010)

RED  for me Joe
Thanks


----------



## bigdog (25 August 2010)

ISF - Isoft thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (25 August 2010)

*RPF* - Redcape Property, again thanks Joe.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 August 2010)

NMS til the death.


----------



## drillinto (25 August 2010)

ATQ >> www.atomicresources.com.au


----------



## pixel (25 August 2010)

may take a little longer than I thought, but I'm back on MYG.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2010)

GRK thank you Joe


----------



## Sdajii (26 August 2010)

Huitzii said:


> EKA for me thanks Joe




Damn! I wanted it again! Haha! Oh well!

ARU for me. Good luck, Huitzii


----------



## derty (26 August 2010)

CES for me this month thanks Joe


----------



## Huitzii (26 August 2010)

Sdajii said:


> Damn! I wanted it again! Haha! Oh well!
> 
> ARU for me. Good luck, Huitzii




It might be a bad choice (EKA might jump off of the blocks before the race begins) 

Good luck to all


----------



## jonnycage (26 August 2010)

cus please joe


----------



## Bigukraine (26 August 2010)

SER thanks Joe !


----------



## jancha (26 August 2010)

BTV Thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (26 August 2010)

RMG please.


----------



## oztrades (28 August 2010)

STI please


----------



## kgee (28 August 2010)

EKM thanks


----------



## pacestick (28 August 2010)

uns please its gotta go some time in the next three months cant be sure which one tho


----------



## Slipperz (28 August 2010)

SSN for me thx Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2010)

AUC thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2010)

Hey Joe, a-where you goin' with that gun in your hand.  

I'll have VBA pls.


----------



## Mickel (29 August 2010)

LNC thanks , Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (29 August 2010)

bdm

thx Joe


----------



## Happy (29 August 2010)

SDL        Thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (30 August 2010)

MDS thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (30 August 2010)

ALK thanks. If its gone FKP.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 August 2010)

Just bumping the competition entry thread as we may have lost an entry or two this afternoon when we lost the posts made between 3:30pm and 5pm.


----------



## barney (31 August 2010)

DMA thanks


----------



## knocker1 (31 August 2010)

DJS thanks


----------



## AngusSmart (31 August 2010)

I'll take KRL thanks joe.


----------



## skivvy (31 August 2010)

CCC thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (31 August 2010)

CAS please


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (31 August 2010)

AUT please joe


----------



## skc (31 August 2010)

SOO thanks Joe


----------



## ROE (31 August 2010)

Go MMX thanks


----------



## craigj (31 August 2010)

mzi         thanks joe


----------



## Trevoru (31 August 2010)

DTM thx Joe


----------



## explod (31 August 2010)

KRL again thanks

Just noticed it is taken so RNG thanks


----------



## jonojpsg (31 August 2010)

Aargggh happy you took my tip  I'll have to make sure I get in early next month to get them

Well then, NDO for me Joe - once they fix Tindalo up this month they'll be back in business


----------



## Trader Paul (31 August 2010)

Hi Joe,

ETE on this end ... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------

